# Some cattle travel better than others when grazing



## lcjaynes (Jul 25, 2014)

Interesting article on what makes some cattle travel better than others when grazing.

http://www.progressivecattle.com/topics/range-pasture/6832-nature-and-nurture-affect-cattle-travel


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Interesting read thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Interesting study. Makes sense.


----------

